# Tattoos



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you have any tattoos that represent your pet(s)/past pets/love of dogs/animals/etc? Could you share? 

(I don't, sorry.  )


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't have any photographs of most of my tattoos (I have quite a few) but I have a guinea pig on my shoulder and three paw prints on my calf. I dipped my dogs prints in juice and printed them on a paper and got them tattooed life size. I plan to do with with every future dog, until I run out of room.


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

got me thinking on this post .... is it possible to tatoo a dog just for saftey reasons if he/she got lost? I would think it would be painful for the dog .... but, as a saftey thing _ maybe like in the inside of their ear!!! they would be found a lot quicker than if they had a micro chip ....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

rosborn said:


> got me thinking on this post .... is it possible to tatoo a dog just for saftey reasons if he/she got lost? I would think it would be painful for the dog .... but, as a saftey thing _ maybe like in the inside of their ear!!! they would be found a lot quicker than if they had a micro chip ....


They already do that. On the inside of the ear. Some vets will, anyhow, usually during a spay/neuter. I don't think it would help any more than a microchip.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

rosborn said:


> got me thinking on this post .... is it possible to tatoo a dog just for saftey reasons if he/she got lost? I would think it would be painful for the dog .... but, as a saftey thing _ maybe like in the inside of their ear!!! they would be found a lot quicker than if they had a micro chip ....


But what would you tattoo on the dog? Your phone number? Your Social Security number? Your address? What if you moved? Sounds good in theory but doesn't really work in real life for general ID.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not really on topic, but my cousin got her dog neutered at a spay/neuter clinic and they tattooed a little blue line on his belly to identify that he is fixed (might be more useful for a spay...)


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

well the small town i live in .... if a dog was lost and found people probly would not even think of checking for a micro chip .... and im sure there are tons of female black labs running around .... she has no distinguishing (sp?) marks ... so I would think just put my initials, that wouldn't change anytime soon .... then if she was ever lost and someone called and said they found her i could ask them to look inside of her ear for the initials ....


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

rosborn said:


> got me thinking on this post .... is it possible to tatoo a dog just for saftey reasons if he/she got lost? I would think it would be painful for the dog .... but, as a saftey thing _ maybe like in the inside of their ear!!! they would be found a lot quicker than if they had a micro chip ....


All the dogs from Guide Dogs For The Blind have ID tattoos in each ear. They are given these at around 8 weeks, just before they are sent to the puppy raisers. The tattoo is the whelp number and unique dog identification number and is only 4 characters long. As an example,my wifes Guide dog Roanna (pictured in avatar) is tattooed with ID 40E9.
Some other service dog providers tattoo their dogs on the inside of the thigh for identification purposes.
It is a common practice.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a quote from the children's book, The Little Prince, and it sums up exactly the reason why I want to devote my life to helping as many animals as possible.

I also plan to get my golden retriever's name, Loki, and the phrase "a heartbeat at my feet" tattooed on my ankle in the near future. Most people wait until their pet is dead, and get memorial tattoos, but I would rather do it while he's still alive and young.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

craven.44 said:


> Not really on topic, but my cousin got her dog neutered at a spay/neuter clinic and they tattooed a little blue line on his belly to identify that he is fixed (might be more useful for a spay...)


Don't want to hijack the thread but that explains Marge's green line!!!


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Ender, I love the quote, and I especially love that it is from Le Petit Prince. A long time ago I wanted to get a tattoo of a baobab tree, inspired by the same story.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

My heart dog's pawprint tattoo:


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Ender said:


> This is a quote from the children's book, The Little Prince, and it sums up exactly the reason why I want to devote my life to helping as many animals as possible.
> 
> I also plan to get my golden retriever's name, Loki, and the phrase "a heartbeat at my feet" tattooed on my ankle in the near future. Most people wait until their pet is dead, and get memorial tattoos, but I would rather do it while he's still alive and young.


Dude, that is frikkin' AMAZING!


----------



## silverphoenix69 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have three tattoo's on the inside of my right ankle for my two cats (Rascal and Storm) and my dog Max that have passed away. I don't have a really good picture of them right now and I don't really like this picture (makes Max's look really weird and stretched out) but here it is:


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

I got this to represent dogs in general. I didn't want to get just a tattoo of one of my dogs, because it would seem unfair to the others I've had/going to have....and def. not all of them since well then I would probably have like two sleeves of tattoos!!

I wanted to get something more than the average paw print tattoo, so I looked up paw prints and loved the idea of the wolf inside a paw. Seeing how all dogs are related to the wolf, it represents all my dogs and my love for dogs in general.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I've seen that picture as well whilst searching the web for ideas, and thought it was pretty cool.








this is the first tattoo I got. Its a paintbrush with paint splatters in the shape of a dogs paw print. The brush symbolizes my love for art and creativity, while the pawprint symbolizes my love for dogs.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Smithcat said:


> All the dogs from Guide Dogs For The Blind have ID tattoos in each ear. They are given these at around 8 weeks, just before they are sent to the puppy raisers. The tattoo is the whelp number and unique dog identification number and is only 4 characters long. As an example,my wifes Guide dog Roanna (pictured in avatar) is tattooed with ID 40E9.
> Some other service dog providers tattoo their dogs on the inside of the thigh for identification purposes.
> It is a common practice.


They do this with horses as well. There's database much like the microchip one.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have one for my pups yet, waiting for the right design to strike me. However, here is the one I have for my horses (a little hard to see as it goes onto the sides of my wrist)









Down one side are the letters "K. M. R" and the other side is "C. S. C" - these are the first letters of each of my horses' names (Kat, Majesty, Rocket, Cruiser, Sitka, Cowboy).


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

craven.44 said:


> Not really on topic, but my cousin got her dog neutered at a spay/neuter clinic and they tattooed a little blue line on his belly to identify that he is fixed (might be more useful for a spay...)


oh? Is that what it's there for? I noticed that on my sister's dog, she thought maybe they forgot to cut that part of the area where they marked to cut to do the spaying & neutered

None of my two have any form of tattoos. IMO I don't like idea of tattooing a dog


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

For the longest time I've wanted to get Basil's paw prints tattooed onto the palms of my hands. After talking to several tattoo artists, however, they've all convinced me that a palm tattoo probably isn't the best idea. I still kind of want to get the paw prints still, but I don't know whether to get them on the backs of my hands or the tops of my feet. I dunno, though, I'm not entirely sure I'll even get the tattoos now though


----------



## eminart (Nov 24, 2009)

rosborn said:


> got me thinking on this post .... is it possible to tatoo a dog just for saftey reasons if he/she got lost? I would think it would be painful for the dog .... but, as a saftey thing _ maybe like in the inside of their ear!!! they would be found a lot quicker than if they had a micro chip ....



People have been tattooing dogs for that very reason since at least the 1950's. The dog I'm getting in the spring will be both tattooed and microchipped by the breeder.



> But what would you tattoo on the dog? Your phone number? Your Social Security number? Your address? What if you moved? Sounds good in theory but doesn't really work in real life for general ID.


With registered dogs, their ID # is used.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> But what would you tattoo on the dog? Your phone number? Your Social Security number? Your address? What if you moved? Sounds good in theory but doesn't really work in real life for general ID.


I have a tattoo of my previous ACD Bandit on my right arm.

My dog Merlin has his AKC number tattooed on his thigh. A very common practice.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> For the longest time I've wanted to get Basil's paw prints tattooed onto the palms of my hands. After talking to several tattoo artists, however, they've all convinced me that a palm tattoo probably isn't the best idea. I still kind of want to get the paw prints still, but I don't know whether to get them on the backs of my hands or the tops of my feet. I dunno, though, I'm not entirely sure I'll even get the tattoos now though


I've thought about getting my pups' paws tattooed somewhere, but I can't think of the right spot to where it would look alright. I'll probably end up donating a leg to pet portraits.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I'm planning on getting Abba's pawprint on my chest, to cover a dumb tat I got as a kid. I'll post pics whenever I get it.


----------



## BC3 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have several tattoos but only two for my dogs. I have this one and a scroll worked angel with a paw print for a heart.


----------



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

I have two tattoos, but none of my pets yet. I'm getting something for all my past cats and the all ones I will have and i'm going to get something for Porter, I just don't want yet. His feet are to big to get one of them on me. I'm trying to keep my tattoos where they are coverd up by my clothes.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

My dog Pepe has a tattoo, from the humane society. I rather do tattoos than microchip my dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have alot of tattoos (26, I think) and several dedicated to my dogs and one for one of my parrots. I don't know how to put pictures here and even if I figure it out, not sure if I can find my pictures (I just got an iMac, still figuring stuff out) but I have a portrait of my sheltie Tucker, my pbgv Boone, my deceased fox terrier Molly...also have an ugly tattoo of St. Francis with Molly, Tucker & our other former fox terrier Kasey sitting with him (looks far too cartoonish for my taste.

lets see if this works...



















Guess I;m too computer challenged to figure this out

Last try


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> I have alot of tattoos (26, I think) and several dedicated to my dogs and one for one of my parrots. I don't know how to put pictures here and even if I figure it out, not sure if I can find my pictures (I just got an iMac, still figuring stuff out) but I have a portrait of my sheltie Tucker, my pbgv Boone, my deceased fox terrier Molly...also have an ugly tattoo of St. Francis with Molly, Tucker & our other former fox terrier Kasey sitting with him (looks far too cartoonish for my taste.
> 
> lets see if this works...
> 
> ...


I use www.photobucket.com to post pics on threads and stuff 'cause its easy and gives you the image code.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

For facebook images, right click on the picture, scroll down to properties and copy the url.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Vira_Lata said:


> For facebook images, right click on the picture, scroll down to properties and copy the url.


Hmm, I did that but no properties showed up. I saw where it said to copy image and copy the image url but nothing happened. It's heck being computer challenged lol


----------



## daysof_inspiration (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have any pictures on my computer but I have 4 pawprints on my hip. I got them in black ink with white ink in swirls in the background (kind of looks like smoke, it was put there for movement so it didn't look so bland. It draws the eys up so the tattoo doesn't look like someone stuck in on me, ya know?). I got it on my hip because parents hold their children on their hips and well, I can't do that with my pets literally but I can and do in theory. They are my children so I kind of used that.

I don't mind when people get tattoo/microchips on dogs/cats/horses/etc for identification reasons but when they do it for show (like there is a picture out there of a dog with a hello kitty tattoo on his/her belly) is just mean. I love all my tattoos (and I am quite a few and plan on getting more) but I would never put my dog through that, they don't need it. And Hello Kitty on a DOG?! That's just horrible lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I have been thinking about getting a tattoo for a long time. I can't do my dogs though. I don't think I would ever find an artist talented enough to do them justice, plus I would probably run out of skin.

But I would LOVE to have a pack of wolves on my upper back. As soon as I find the right artist (I am looking) I will do it. I still haven't thought of EXACTLY what the poses would be, but maybe an artist could help me. I am picky, it has to look REAL. 

Thanks for posting your pics. One day, I hope to post my own.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am not into tattoos, but I want hubbys friend (who's an artist) to sketch our dog's faces when Penny is older and we will frame it and hang it up somewhere in the house. He did that for my in-law's dogs (all gone now) and it is awesome.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

seeing if this works...

www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=972317&1=13789bb6c3&id=820956826



InkedMarie said:


> seeing if this works...
> 
> www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=972317&1=13789bb6c3&id=820956826



ok, that worked, let me get the other

this is Boone, my pbgv. It's my fave picture of him, "aaarrroooiiinnngg"

www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2094095&1=dc5215f17a&id=820956826


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't have any tatoos (as of yet) but ever since I say Kat Von D do a portrait of this guys dog on LA Ink I've wanted to get Bellas portrait on my hip (or in that general area)... I don't know when I'll ever have the money to do it but I think it would look beautiful. Only for my heart dog though the rest will just have to deal with not being inked


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I don't have any tatoos (as of yet) but ever since I say Kat Von D do a portrait of this guys dog on LA Ink I've wanted to get Bellas portrait on my hip (or in that general area)... I don't know when I'll ever have the money to do it but I think it would look beautiful. Only for my heart dog though the rest will just have to deal with not being inked


Two of my current dogs are on me, above...the fox terrier above is no longer with us. I have one dog now that will be added as will Jasper, my very first dog.I have thunder thighs, figure I may as well decorate them!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

My 2 males Pyrs got into a fight & I made the mistake of getting in between them...I had Samson's name tattooed in between the bite scars he left (meant for Pippin) to remind me how to properly break up a dog fight!


----------



## MyklClark (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a lot of tattoos (31 I think) but the only dog related ones are a set of paw prints on my calf. Maybe I should own more dragons....


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Willowy said:


> But what would you tattoo on the dog? Your phone number? Your Social Security number? Your address? What if you moved? Sounds good in theory but doesn't really work in real life for general ID.


Where we are (and I am not sure if its BC or all of Canada) but my dog and my cat both have tattoos, the place thats did them (both done at different vets) puts their code in them and a number so if my pets go missing and get taken to a vet, the vet would know that the letters are for that clinic and when they call and give the full number our name and address comes up.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GypsyJazmine said:


> My 2 males Pyrs got into a fight & I made the mistake of getting in between them...I had Samson's name tattooed in between the bite scars he left (meant for Pippin) to remind me how to properly break up a dog fight!


Lol, that was a very clever idea. Yay for permanent reminders!


----------

